# Would like your tips on digging a fishing hole.



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I would love to hear some tips on digging/building a fishing hole.

We live in Alabama.

I own the equipment to do the work.

I was thinking maybe using 1-2 acres for it.

My goal is a fishing hole that my kids can stick a pole in it and they know they are going to get something pretty fast (doesn't have to be a pro bass pond! Just something the kids can have fun fishing in.) 

It will not be used to swim in (we have too many snakes in the creek about 4 acres away from this spot.)

I am betting it isn't as simple as just dig the hole and toss some fish in it (because nothing in life seems to be as simple as you first think..lol..)

What fish and what size are best to start a fishing hole with?
How deep should I dig it?
Should the base be something special?
I'd love to hear any other tips you might have as well.


Thanks in advance!

Dora


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I would say 10+ feet deep,Clay Base,good Overflow.Let it set at lest a year making sure is going to hold.

I like Catfish and Hybrid Bluegill.

big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

With good management an acre of pond can produce 500 lbs of bass/bluegill each year.

I agree that if you can dig it 10' go ahead. If not 6-7' should be enough.

Where are you getting your water? Runoff? Seepage from the ground? Well?

If it seeps in from the ground any soil will work but if you are adding water from runoff or a well you'll need a good clay base to seal the pond. I believe you will need 20% clay to effectively seal the pond right away.

Over time organic matter can seal a pond but it will lose a lot of water until it seals.

Auburn has a lot of good info on building and managing ponds.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

The Alabama Cooperative System has a bulletin (ANR-1114) that will answer a lot of your questions about pond building.
Seems you may (or not) need a permit, something to check on, I guess...


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I read once that if you dig your pond and keep ducks in it they will waterproof the bottom for you.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

If it is 1 Acre or more it has to be engineered because of downhill liabilities. 
I built 3/4 acre ponds and linked them together, then can have different habitats and fish too 
Top was spring fed so we had trout and bottom was Bass

Gently slope sides for feeder habitat and so a kid that falls in can get out.
Dig at least one area as deep as you can get, the water will stay cooler and in a drought that is important.
Have a way to drain.
Used pigs once to waterproof an old leaky pond, worked really well. They mix the clay and loosen rocks to surface.
Put logs, old Christmas trees, dock for shade and habitat
When stocking add all layers of fish to pond. Cats, Bass, sunfish, minnows.
I like the new Hybrid Bluegill.... can get to the size of dinner plates in first year and they breed so quick the pond always has a food supply. Just make sure you have a large population of Bass to eat them up.


----------

